# 1 1/2 year old Golden behavior question



## swishin13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on these forums. My Golden retriever is named Shane and he is 1 1/2 years old. He loves everyone and does need to be trained at being polite when new people come over. He gets really excited and wants to jump on them. 

The other day he grabbed a kitchen towel with food on it off the counter. My roommate and I chased him and tried to get it out of his mouth. He began to growl at us in a low pitch tone and would not let go.

He has never shown signs of aggression towards any people or dogs. I can take his toys and even treats out of his mouth every time without him growling or reacting. He doesn't growl or react if I move his food dish. 

My roommate has now told me he is an aggressive dog and is worried he will bite his nephew. Even though his nephew has come over a few times and they have gotten along.

What are everyone's opinion on the situation?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Dogs do or can growl when they play "tug-of-war" so that's what it sounds like to me. All of my dogs growl when we are playing tug-of-war games. I think Shane was playing with you, like most dogs would do

It's not aggression at all, but you need to get your pup well trained tho. What classes have you been taking so far? Basic Obedience classes are a good start, and you will need to keep training everyday. 

He will be a well trained dog one day  It takes time and commitment on your part too, but it will be well worth it believe me!


----------



## swishin13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Dogs do or can growl when they play "tug-of-war" so that's what it sounds like to me. All of my dogs growl when we are playing tug-of-war games.
> 
> It's not aggression at all, but you need to get your pup well trained tho. What classes have you been taking so far? Basic Obedience classes are a good start, and you will need to keep training everyday.
> 
> He will be a well trained dog one day  It takes time and commitment on your part too, but it will be well worth it believe me!


I was able to teach him basic tricks like shake, down, stay, roll-over when he was young. 

I have not however taken him to basic obedience classes yet. Do you have any general suggestions? i.e. do you feel certain companies are better, is a private trainer better? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure of any companies in your area, but you can search online for top rated dog training in your city. Yelp.com might be a good place to look, and find a good trainer.

Basic Obedience is a good start for you and your dog. They will teach a lot of different things like "LEAVE IT" which will help out big time. There should be 2 to 3 levels of basic training, and then you can progress to other types of training.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, there are some very good guides and training information on YouTube. If you can, check out Zak George's YouTube channel. He has some good videos online, but a good trainer in a class is a great way to start out.


----------



## swishin13 (Sep 18, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Also, there are some very good guides and training information on YouTube. If you can, check out Zak George's YouTube channel. He has some good videos online, but a good trainer in a class is a great way to start out.


Thank you for the help!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have taken Max to Petco for training. Might be a good place to start. When playing tug, or if Max finds something he really should not have, like socks, he will do a play growl. We call it "talking." We will trade the item for a treat, sometimes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

All dogs are capable of biting children, so he should always be supervised with his nephew anyhow.

Growling is not always a sign of aggression and I would never not teach a dog to not growl.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

When we play tug of war my pup growls a little. It's not an all out growl, more like a grunt, and it's just play. Also, avoid chasing your pup when he takes something he isn't supposed to have: He is getting reinforced for stealing the kitchen towel with a nice fun game of chase and tug. Try trading him for a treat instead, and progress to teaching him "drop it" and "bring it". Definitely take him to classes.


----------

